# National Kit Car Show 1-2 May



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone going to Stoneleigh Park, Coventry for the National Kit Car Show? It's supposedly the biggest of it kind in the UK. We're going to have a stall there in Hall 3, stand 240, selling Glare, Detailed Perfection waterless and more!
If you can't make it check out our website.:thumb:


----------

